# Gamers in Melbourne, Florida?



## StarDragon (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey All,

I'm going to be moving to Melbourne Florida in a month, and as wondering if there are any groups there or any players looking to start a group.

I've been playing DnD since 89, and am currently looking for a 3rd Edition group to play with, or to start a new one.

If anyone is interested, let me know.

Drake


----------

